# low water pressure.



## bluebirdmech (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a client who is having low water pressure. he says anytime he is using 1 fixture and someone turns on another fixture he suddenly loses pressure until one of the fixtures is closed. He told me that he recently had a tankless water heater installed... i thought that maybe the heater was undersized and is not able to put out enough water to meet the demand. He explained that he oversized the heater so that he wouldn't lose pressure... he has explained to me that all the of piping has been done in pex. Im wondering if maybe he is losing pressure due to having to many fittings on the pex piping? Im also wondering if installing a recirc pump would be the right thing to do... or maybe replace the pex piping with copper pipe? I do not have alot of experience with tankless water heaters... if anyone has some insight please get back to me asap. 
Also the main water service coming in is 3/4 and all the risers are 3/4.

I suggested that iit could also be that the pressure coming in from the city is low.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bluebirdmech said:


> ... if anyone has some insight please get back to me asap....


Since you' in a hurry, you should start with an intro.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

bluebirdmech said:


> I have a client who is having low water pressure. he says anytime he is using 1 fixture and someone turns on another fixture he suddenly loses pressure until one of the fixtures is closed. He told me that he recently had a tankless water heater installed... i thought that maybe the heater was undersized and is not able to put out enough water to meet the demand. He explained that he oversized the heater so that he wouldn't lose pressure... he has explained to me that all the of piping has been done in pex. Im wondering if maybe he is losing pressure due to having to many fittings on the pex piping? Im also wondering if installing a recirc pump would be the right thing to do... or maybe replace the pex piping with copper pipe? I do not have alot of experience with tankless water heaters... if anyone has some insight please get back to me asap.
> Also the main water service coming in is 3/4 and all the risers are 3/4.
> 
> I suggested that iit could also be that the pressure coming in from the city is low.



Firstly, the gentlemen on this site REEEEAAALLLYY like new members to post an introduction. Secondly, your post started out mainly speaking of hot water. Is the issue only on hot water or on the whole house?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bluebirdmech said:


> I have a client who is having low water pressure. he says anytime he is using 1 fixture and someone turns on another fixture he suddenly loses pressure until one of the fixtures is closed. He told me that he recently had a tankless water heater installed... i thought that maybe the heater was undersized and is not able to put out enough water to meet the demand. He explained that he oversized the heater so that he wouldn't lose pressure... he has explained to me that all the of piping has been done in pex. Im wondering if maybe he is losing pressure due to having to many fittings on the pex piping? Im also wondering if installing a recirc pump would be the right thing to do... or maybe replace the pex piping with copper pipe? I do not have alot of experience with tankless water heaters... if anyone has some insight please get back to me asap.
> Also the main water service coming in is 3/4 and all the risers are 3/4.
> 
> I suggested that iit could also be that the pressure coming in from the city is low.


 


I'd start with putting a gauge on a hose spigot, that'll tell you what your incoming city pressure is. Then go from there. (Assuming that the hose spigot is relatively close to the main water service line).


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

may need a grundfos booster............................................if it is the whole house pressure issue...


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

honestly this guys posts seems fishy..what would putting a recirc in do for lack of pressure or volume... my guess not a licensed plumber


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ya think? :laughing:

I'm thinking this could get the pressure up...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Ya think? :laughing:
> 
> I'm thinking this could get the pressure up...


Gilligan, is that you?!?

:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Save your self some hassle and burn the house down.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Open a window that will allow the a
Water to displace the air in the house and give you more water pressure .... Lol


----------



## bluebirdmech (Aug 12, 2011)

bluebirdmech said:


> I have a client who is having low water pressure. he says anytime he is using 1 fixture and someone turns on another fixture he suddenly loses pressure until one of the fixtures is closed. He told me that he recently had a tankless water heater installed... i thought that maybe the heater was undersized and is not able to put out enough water to meet the demand. He explained that he oversized the heater so that he wouldn't lose pressure... he has explained to me that all the of piping has been done in pex. Im wondering if maybe he is losing pressure due to having to many fittings on the pex piping? Im also wondering if installing a recirc pump would be the right thing to do... or maybe replace the pex piping with copper pipe? I do not have alot of experience with tankless water heaters... if anyone has some insight please get back to me asap.
> Also the main water service coming in is 3/4 and all the risers are 3/4.
> 
> I suggested that iit could also be that the pressure coming in from the city is low.


sorry plumbworker... i meant booster pump...i didint know every1 was soo perfect... wow last time i use this site for advice, so many users are so "friendly"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

bluebirdmech said:


> sorry plumbworker... i meant booster pump...i didint know every1 was soo perfect... wow last time i use this site for advice, so many users are so "friendly"


We just ask you post an introduction .... True some are sceptic that your not a plumber ... But an intro would help with that We want to know where your are and what part of the trade you are in and what license you hold .... Then you will get a much better response Have a great Friday !!!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bluebirdmech said:


> sorry plumbworker... i meant booster pump...i didint know every1 was soo perfect... wow last time i use this site for advice, so many users are so "friendly"


You REALLY need to lighten up.

How about a recap...
You're in a bind, went to a group of licensed Plumbing Professionals at their regular hang out, and asked for some free advice to get you out of a bind. Then you told us to hurry. And here is what you received:

3 guys politely and appropriately requested that you at least introduce yourself first before getting free help.

3 guys gave you serious responses to your "Help Me ASAP" query.

4 guys poked fun at you.

1 guy directly questioned your credentials.

I don't care where you learned 3rd grade math , that adds up to you getting more than your money's worth from us.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Ya think? :laughing:
> 
> I'm thinking this could get the pressure up...


 i think this def. would there bud.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

If you're going to be so thin skinned, you're probably in the wrong field.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bluebirdmech said:


> sorry plumbworker... i meant booster pump...i didint know every1 was soo perfect... wow last time i use this site for advice, so many users are so "friendly"


 




I checked your profile. It showed a total of (2) posts. Both of which are in this thread. So, being the curious kind of man that I am, how did you solicit advice the last time from this site?...:whistling2: Were you using a different user-name or are you mistaken about using this site in the past?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably just meant THIS would be the last time he will use us.

That's fine since nobody really likes being USED anyway. :laughing:


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

obviuosly you need to activate the pressure capacitating fluxuator.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

c-note said:


> obviuosly you need to activate the pressure capacitating fluxuator.


Agreed, but my question on that would be, to use the rough brass one or get less flow restriction & better hydrodynamics from the chrome unit?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

No you all have it wrong... You need to hook up a 2 1/2" hose to the nearest hydrant and tie it into the line right after the meter. That should help!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Is my ban finger getting itchy?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Bill said:


> Is my ban finger getting itchy?


 
I would say so:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Is my ban finger getting itchy?


Quack Quack... Quack.. Quack Quack...

Pull!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bill said:


> Is my ban finger getting itchy?


 




When ya get an itch, ya scratch it....:laughing:


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 14, 2011)

I would think all of the internal rubber parts dry rotted over the 5 years.
Replace the O rings, brine injector and shut-off tabs... see what happens. 


​


----------

